# Anybody Shave Their Snow Piles?



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes, I have had to shave the piles a bit along my driveway with the 46" snowthrower. The weather has been cold enough and we actually have had enough snow to cover the ground. My wife tends to push the snow with the thrower while I throw it. Because of this, I have to shave the piles along the driveway by raising the thrower and running it across the tops. This throws the snow another 15' to 20' away. It's all kinda fun if you are in that kind of winter sport. It also works for the piles that the State plow leaves at the end of my driveway. If your tractor doesn't have hydraulics to raise the blower, it might not be as much fun!:globesnow


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I had to do it a few times when the snow was higher then the shute on my small push blower. It was not fun, my blower is an old augar type made of steel. Even though it is small it is too heavy to lift. I had to try and push it up on the pile. It has been several years since we've had enough snow at once to cause that problem thankfully.

Mark


----------

